# BLC Toshie's Magic 'Doris'



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

I have posted this a couple of times before.
Here it is in bloom again, and it is the best blooming in my five year's of having it! 
Always had two or three flowers on a stalk, but five!!! :clap:

Very fragrant during the early part of the day.
The color will fade to dark yellow soon only leaving the lip and the petal tips red.

It has been divided and shared a couple of times, and always grows back fast and blooms twice or three times a year.

Sweet little thing!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2017)

put me on the list for the next division


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

It is rather commonly available clone from Hawaii. 
Carmela or Kawamoto among others. 

I will divide mine mainly because it is rather messy and the lead growth has nowhere left to go in the pot.
Most of the older growths are about to lose their leaf, so they might be more like backbulb. Just so you know.


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2017)

Very pretty and colorful.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 6, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It is rather commonly available clone from Hawaii.
> Carmela or Kawamoto among others.
> 
> I will divide mine mainly because it is rather messy and the lead growth has nowhere left to go in the pot.
> Most of the older growths are about to lose their leaf, so they might be more like backbulb. Just so you know.



Backbulb fine- no rush


----------



## blondie (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow stunning blooms a really lovley colour to it congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

Lovely splash-petal. Very cheery!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Lovely splash-petal. Very cheery!



Yes! I love looking at it!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 12, 2017)

very pretty.


----------

